# Problem with touchpad detection and USB mouse

## daneus

Hello.

I have a laptop with a built-in Synaptics touchpad and Logitech MX-500 USB mouse, both connected in at the same time.

The problem is that when my comp boots with both USB-mouse and touchpad connected, kernel doesn't detect the touchpad as a Synaptics touchpad, but as a generic PS2 mouse. I have set up the Corepointer in xorg.conf for touchpad, so my X window won't start. I'm using the synaptics driver for X (emerge synaptics)

When I disconnect the USB mouse and reboot, kernel detects the Synaptics touchpad and everything goes well.

I didn't have this problem with kernel 2.6.7. Now I have 2.6.8. However I don't think it's a kernel bug. I think that I'm missing some detail either in config files or in kernel config.

----------

## dtor

So-called "USB Legacy emulation" gets in your way. Just load all USB stuff before loading psmouse module and you should be all set.

----------

## daneus

THX dtor, it works like a charm when compiled psmouse as a module.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## robet

 *dtor wrote:*   

> So-called "USB Legacy emulation" gets in your way. Just load all USB stuff before loading psmouse module and you should be all set.

 

I've got the same problem... how would I go about doing this   :Question: 

----------

## daneus

As dtor wrote, all you have to do is to load all the USB stuff before loading psmouse module. You do this by compiling the USB stuff into kernel and psmouse as a module. This ensures that the USB stuff loads before the psmouse module is loaded.

You can compile USB stuff as modules as well, but in this case you need to edit the /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6  so that the psmouse loads after all the USB modules are loaded (modules in this file are loaded in the order they are written in this file).  Just don't forget to run 

```
modules-update
```

 after you edit this file.

----------

